# NAATI CCL Hindi - My experience



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello fellow members

I had appeared for NAATI CCL Hindi test on August 21, 2019, in Sydney. By the grace of God, I was successful in the test with a score of 69 (34.5 in each dialogue).

Unlike PTE, as NAATI CCL is a test with minimal resources on the internet, I felt sharing my experience would be useful to anyone who is contemplating to take the test or is in the process of doing so. Hence this post.

1) Fluency is of paramount importance. Fluency means speaking at a constant pace, without unwanted pauses. Do not sacrifice fluency for the sake of translation. If you don’t know the appropriate word in either of the languages, use the word as it is. Yes, use the word as it is in English or Hindi. This way you would ensure fluency is maintained. I had used at least 3 to 4 words in English as is without translating them to Hindi.

2) Accuracy and completeness of interpretation are the next two most important factors. Mistakes in these 3 factors - fluency, accuracy and completeness - have highest penalty. Hence ensure you do not make any mistakes or miss out any important aspects.

3) Don’t fall prey to some coaching centres that charge you $800 or so for training. Also there are many people who sell materials on Gumtree and other forums. Again, do not fall into their traps. They share the same materials that are freely available in YouTube or CCL Tutorials app. You are better off practicing on your own. Especially if you are a native speaker or who uses Hindi on a daily basis. As I wasn’t (I'm from South India), I needed some guidance. I took guidance from a person based out of India. Her coaching is very effective and charges are reasonable. Please message me directly if you want her contact email id. Please do expect some delay in responding.

4) Practice is the key. Keep practicing as much as you can with as many YouTube videos you can get hold. CCL Tutorials app also has some free practice dialogues. Make sure you record your practice sessions, analyse them critically, identify areas of improvement and ensure mistakes aren’t repeated. Practicing in group or with a friend would help.

5) It is highly unlikely that any dialogues you practice will be repeated in the real exam. Hence focus on familiarizing yourself with the topic. This will ensure you are comfortable with the words associated with a topic. Whatever be the topic, my experience suggests that at max only 30% of the words would be specific to that topic. Rest all are common or generic words and are most likely to be present in almost all dialogues. Make sure you get these correct. So your preparation should be in such a way that you are ready to handle any topic, even those you are not familiar with. If you have not lived in Australia, some of the topics may appear strange or confusing. Do not be worried. Trust your preparation and interpret what you hear.

6) Identify the language which is your strongest suit. Make sure you maximise your score in this. For the other language, focus on minimising your mistakes. In my case, my strength was Hindi to English translation. Hence I tried to ensure that I made as minimal mistakes as possible, if not zero. During the actual exam, I took 1 repeat in each dialogue. Both of them was for Hindi to English as I didn’t want to lose any marks.

7) Make sure you get factual aspects of dialogues correct. Such a period (week, date, month, years etc.), lists (list of documents), parts of the body(right/left leg or arm, back, head etc.). Mistakes in this will lead to inaccuracy or incompleteness in interpretation. Hence avoid mistakes.

8) Notes taking - don’t practice noting down the entire sentence. It is practically impossible to do so. So the focus should be on writing down the key words and relying on your memory to connect the words to formulate a coherent sentence. Again, practice helps you here. Sometimes you wouldn’t even need any note taking to translate, especially if you have very good memory and the segment is a short one.

9) Don’t attempt to translate every word. Some words can be translated into a generic words. For example good morning or good evening. Translate these into simple "hello" in English and "Namaste" in Hindi. Similarly some words can be skipped instead of being translated. For example the English phrase "I'm afraid". If you know the right translation, please go ahead. Else, you are better off not translating as you would ensure that fluency remains intact.

10) Don’t be unduly worried about the speed at which dialogues would be rendered during the exam. It isn’t too fast. Heard that in some locations, candidates have a choice of using a headset. The center I appeared (Sydney) didn't have. So be prepared for both the possibilities.

11) Given that exam works on deductive marking,remember that you have a margin of at least 13.5 marks per dialogue. That is 30% of the total marks per dialogue. It is even more (16) if you can make it up in the other dialogue. This means that margin for error isn’t too small. You have enough to account for minor mistakes as long as you minimise (if possible eliminate) errors related to fluency, accuracy and completeness. 


12) Lastly, don’t be nervous during the actual exam. You don’t want a reason to make mistakes. I pretended as if I was doing a mock exam with my guide. The more relaxed you are , the less likely you will make a mistake. 

Good luck to everyone with the exam as well as your journey to becoming a permanent resident of Australia.

PS: Above is my personal experience. Please do your own due diligence


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Good Luck


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for sharing the details and all the best for your next steps.


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

hisumesh said:


> Hello fellow members
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many days it took for your results? Official mention is 8-10 weeks. Looks like you got yours is couple of weeks, Is it correct? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

MN8 said:


> How many days it took for your results? Official mention is 8-10 weeks. Looks like you got yours is couple of weeks, Is it correct? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


My results came in 8 days and I know a person whose came in 4 days. So it would depend. In general recent trend with Hindi has been that the result is shared within 1 to 3 weeks


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

hisumesh said:


> My results came in 8 days and I know a person whose came in 4 days. So it would depend. In general recent trend with Hindi has been that the result is shared within 1 to 3 weeks


Great. Thanks for the response. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Fellows 
can someone please elaborate, for what period NAATI CCL score is valid for claiming 5 points? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

gurdeep001 said:


> Hi Fellows
> can someone please elaborate, for what period NAATI CCL score is valid for claiming 5 points?
> Thanks in advance.


The score is vslid for 3 years.


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Ankush0987 said:


> gurdeep001 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Fellows
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## Giridharan (Sep 13, 2019)

Can you please let me know if its possible to take NAATI CCL outside australia ? what is the alternative to this offshore folks ?


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

Giridharan said:


> Can you please let me know if its possible to take NAATI CCL outside australia ? what is the alternative to this offshore folks ?


The test centers available are only in Australia. Although there is one test center in NewZealand and you can check if any slots are available, after you have completed the application for NAATI CCL.


----------



## sweetsweet (Sep 18, 2019)

*Details Required*

Thanks for sharing your experience.

Can you share details of tutor who helped you for NAATI CCL - Hindi classes?


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Giridharan said:


> Can you please let me know if its possible to take NAATI CCL outside australia ? what is the alternative to this offshore folks ?


NAATI CCL exams are currently held ONLY in Australia and there are no options of taking it outside Australia.

The slots are filled up well in advance. So if you are looking for a slot in 2020, better get going soon.

Good luck.


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi Guys,

By God's grace I passed NAATI CCL Hindi exam today with 73.5/90. I am offshore. I will be glad to help you in your journey.

PS: The advice from *hisumesh *at starting of this thread is gold mine, use it.


----------



## Giridharan (Sep 13, 2019)

Congratulations.. Did you travel from india to Australia to take the test? Can you please elaborate on the cost involved and the process?


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

I passed my NAATI with 78.5/90 in Hindi in March 2019. I am an offshore applicant.


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Did you book your NAATI test first then apply for tourist visa or vice versa?


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

PrachiChoudaha said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Can you share details of tutor who helped you for NAATI CCL - Hindi classes?


Please drop a direct/personal message for sharing the details as sharing of email ids is not allowed on the forums and I’m unable to send you a direct/personal message


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

Giridharan said:


> Congratulations.. Did you travel from india to Australia to take the test? Can you please elaborate on the cost involved and the process?


I am not in India. Cost comprises of Australian tourist visa (600 Subclass), flight, hotel, naati test cost. Add this up based on your country. Check the test date availability first. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

australiandreams said:


> Did you book your NAATI test first then apply for tourist visa or vice versa?


I booked NAATI test first. Make sure the date is at least 2 months in future ao you will have enough time for visa. The NAATI test confirmation letter is strong justification for Australian tourist visa Subclass 600. I went for 600 business stream visa. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## oracle.manu (Dec 20, 2017)

Please suggest if they accepted NAATI test confirmation letter and for how many month period stay.


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

oracle.manu said:


> Please suggest if they accepted NAATI test confirmation letter and for how many month period stay.


Yes it was accepted. Typically visa is 1 year valid, stay for 3 months max. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## oracle.manu (Dec 20, 2017)

MN8 said:


> Yes it was accepted. Typically visa is 1 year valid, stay for 3 months max.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks MN8 for quick response!


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

If anyone is appearing for NAATI exam in Sydney, I can refer them to some good coaching centres in Sydney.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Anyone has NAATI hindi material? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Therohan (Aug 9, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> Anyone has NAATI hindi material?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Check www.cclprep.online 
You might find it on this website! I used from them!


----------



## oracle.manu (Dec 20, 2017)

MN8 said:


> Yes it was accepted. Typically visa is 1 year valid, stay for 3 months max.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, it worked


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

MN8 said:


> Giridharan said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations.. Did you travel from india to Australia to take the test? Can you please elaborate on the cost involved and the process?
> ...



I am in India and planning to take the NAATI CCL test. So could you please let us know about the 600 subclass tourist visa. 
1. How much time it takes to apply and receive the 600 subclass tourist visa to Australia. 
2) Documents required for applying for 600 subclass visa
3) Whether police clearance certificate is required or not for the visa? 
4) Do we need to book flight tickets and hotel stay before applying for the visa? 
5) Should we apply ourselves or take help of any agent for raising this visa?


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

I am in India and planning to take the NAATI CCL test. So could you please let us know about the 600 subclass tourist visa. 
1. How much time it takes to apply and receive the 600 subclass tourist visa to Australia. 
2) Documents required for applying for 600 subclass visa
3) Whether police clearance certificate is required or not for the visa? 
4) Do we need to book flight tickets and hotel stay before applying for the visa? 
5) Should we apply ourselves or take help of any agent for raising this visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alok_au said:


> I am in India and planning to take the NAATI CCL test. So could you please let us know about the 600 subclass tourist visa.
> 1. How much time it takes to apply and receive the 600 subclass tourist visa to Australia.
> 2) Documents required for applying for 600 subclass visa
> 3) Whether police clearance certificate is required or not for the visa?
> ...


1. Check for the global processing time in DHA website 
2. Same as 1. 
3. No
4. No
5. If you have confidence do it yourself else go through an agent
It’s simple form

Cheers


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

NB said:


> alok_au said:
> 
> 
> > I am in India and planning to take the NAATI CCL test. So could you please let us know about the 600 subclass tourist visa.
> ...


Thanks. Could you please specify the visa type to be selected for this exam. 
Tourist or business stream
Please suggest if you have already done so while appearing for ccl exam


----------



## oracle.manu (Dec 20, 2017)

alok_au said:


> Thanks. Could you please specify the visa type to be selected for this exam.
> Tourist or business stream
> Please suggest if you have already done so while appearing for ccl exam


Select the tourist business stream subclass 600 after booking the exam. Attach the NAATI CCL exam confirmation letter as business justification.


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

oracle.manu said:


> alok_au said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Could you please specify the visa type to be selected for this exam.
> ...


Thanks manu.


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

*23rd January*

Anyone booked slot for 23rd January.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

New Naati dates for 4th December are available in multiple cities for Hindi


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

carmelitegwl said:


> Anyone booked slot for 23rd January.


Mine is schduled on 15 Jan
Hindi
Adelaide
Visa applied; 
Waiting for it to book flights


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

I have booked the same 9:30am slot in Adelaide on the same date.

Yours is 9:30 or afternoon?



gurdeep001 said:


> Mine is schduled on 15 Jan
> Hindi
> Adelaide
> Visa applied;
> Waiting for it to book flights


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

pratiksawant10 said:


> I have booked the same 9:30am slot in Adelaide on the same date.
> 
> Yours is 9:30 or afternoon?
> 
> ...


Ditto
Best or Luck
PM me ..we'll talk


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Can you advice me what all documents required for sub class visa 600 for Naati CCL exam.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Varun_arora001 said:


> Can you advice me what all documents required for sub class visa 600 for Naati CCL exam.



Apply for tourist business class visa 600
Give evidence of your job , payslips, income tax return, bank statement, property details etc.
As long as you have a stable job in india, you should be granted a visa 

Cheers


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Thanks NB. Letter from company also required stating, company has no objection for employee personal trip? Parents property documents is fine?


----------



## akumar069 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi, 

How do I send a private message to a user? I am really interested to talk to the guide who helped you out with your NAATI preparation. 

Thanks


----------



## akumar069 (Oct 18, 2019)

How can I send a direct personal message?


----------



## akumar069 (Oct 18, 2019)

rajasinghgujral said:


> If anyone is appearing for NAATI exam in Sydney, I can refer them to some good coaching centres in Sydney.


can you please help me connect with some good coaching centers. How long will it take for preparation?


----------



## pbaus2020 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone please help on how to prepare for NAATI CCL Hindi. I don't find any good practise material except CCL tutorial app.

please suggest any other way to practise regularly with some more content.

Thanks


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

pbaus2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please help on how to prepare for NAATI CCL Hindi. I don't find any good practise material except CCL tutorial app.
> 
> ...


Gumtree


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

U can join Telegram for NAATI Hindi



pbaus2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please help on how to prepare for NAATI CCL Hindi. I don't find any good practise material except CCL tutorial app.
> 
> ...


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

carmelitegwl said:


> U can join Telegram for NAATI Hindi


Please message me directly, I have recently cleared the Exam and can provide you the details regarding the tutor who has helped me to clear the exam.


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Apply for tourist business class visa 600
> Give evidence of your job , payslips, income tax return, bank statement, property details etc.
> As long as you have a stable job in india, you should be granted a visa
> 
> Cheers


Hi! Is it okay if one has applied for the normal tourist visa to appear for the exam? (confirming just to be on the safe side)

Thanks!


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Gigi B said:


> Hi! Is it okay if one has applied for the normal tourist visa to appear for the exam? (confirming just to be on the safe side)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Yes I did and granted a tourist Visa to appear for CCL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

Gigi B said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Apply for tourist business class visa 600
> ...


Yes, you can apply for tourist stream visa. But the processing time for tourist stream is more compared to Business stream.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gigi B said:


> Hi! Is it okay if one has applied for the normal tourist visa to appear for the exam? (confirming just to be on the safe side)
> 
> Thanks!


You don’t want to go through the straight route which is tested and tried by many members

I don’t understand your reasoning

Cheers


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

NB said:


> You don’t want to go through the straight route which is tested and tried by many members
> 
> I don’t understand your reasoning
> 
> Cheers


The reasoning is that I am due to appear for the exam, and I have already applied for a regular tourist visa for which I am awaiting confirmation. 

I came across this thread just today, and wasn't aware until now that applying for a tourist business visa is possible with a NAATI test confirmation letter. 

Hence wanted to check if a regular tourist visa will do.


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

Ankush0987 said:


> Yes, you can apply for tourist stream visa. But the processing time for tourist stream is more compared to Business stream.


Thanks!


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

kayan said:


> Yes I did and granted a tourist Visa to appear for CCL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great. Thanks!


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm gonna cancel my NAATI booking for Feb 26th Melbourne. 
Is there any possible way that I could waive off the cancellation fees?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

exlipse said:


> I'm gonna cancel my NAATI booking for Feb 26th Melbourne.
> Is there any possible way that I could waive off the cancellation fees?


If a cancellation request is received more than 5 weeks before the test date, the cancellation fee is 25% of the test fee - 75% of your payment will be refunded.
If a cancellation request is received within five weeks of the test date (35 days or fewer), the cancellation fee is 100% of the test fee. There is no refund.
Non-attendance on the test date is considered a cancellation and no test fees will be refunded.
Candidates may be eligible for a 75% refund or a test reschedule to a later date without penalty, if evidence of the following can be provided:
Serious injury / hospital admission
Bereavement
Hardship/Trauma – e.g. victim of crime / traffic accident
Applications for test cancellations should be sent in writing to [email protected]

You still have 5 weeks so cancel it and atleast get 75% back
If you wait even that 75% will be forfeited 

Cheers


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi guys in one of the segment I repeated dialogue in same language but corrected after few words and was able convey meaning. Is this a big mistake? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Maggo1234 said:


> Hi guys in one of the segment I repeated dialogue in same language but corrected after few words and was able convey meaning. Is this a big mistake?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


No, dont worry


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Maggo1234 said:


> Hi guys in one of the segment I repeated dialogue in same language but corrected after few words and was able convey meaning. Is this a big mistake?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I did the same thing in my exam in March.

but still managed to clear the test.

I hope this helps 

Cheers


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

Any test takers on 23rd Jan.


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

That's awesome and very useful. Thanks a ton @hisumesh


----------



## rajeev3001 (Jan 22, 2020)

Similar to IELTS/PTE, are there 'recommended' test centers for CCL too? (i.e. with minimal disturbances/noise)


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

rajeev3001 said:


> Similar to IELTS/PTE, are there 'recommended' test centers for CCL too? (i.e. with minimal disturbances/noise)


There wont be any requirement to have such choice, as the test is conducted for one candidate at a time in a closed room. Only invigilator would be present with you and he/she would be coordinating with playing the segment and other administrative requisites. Hope that clarifies.

Let me know if you have further queries, i recently appeared for the naati in Perth.


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

Yeah, exactly CCL Hindi is not that much of tough if you do regular practice of dialogues. I have given my test on 15th Jan 2020 and I got a result in 6 days with a 69.5 scores.


----------



## rajeev3001 (Jan 22, 2020)

carmelitegwl said:


> There wont be any requirement to have such choice, as the test is conducted for one candidate at a time in a closed room. Only invigilator would be present with you and he/she would be coordinating with playing the segment and other administrative requisites. Hope that clarifies.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have further queries, i recently appeared for the naati in Perth.


Nice. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

How do you request for a repetition? Is only one allowed per dialogue? 

Also, how many corrections can you make without losing points per dialogue?


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

Friends, I would like to take this opportunity to share the findings and how to go for naati preparation. Please keep in mind all individuals are different, and the preparation methodology may differ person to person. So please make note of that. I would break this into two: preparation and Exam

Preparation: I started around 1.5 months back, went through the vocab and created an excel. As this would help me having all imp vocab consolidated in one place and will help in case i have to self revise. Initial 10 days i spent my time like 50-50 on vocab and dialogue practices respectively. After that i made this 70-30 dialogue practice and vocab respectively. One point to note as vocab is so vast across i stopped adding to my master excel list, but what all vocab i came across which i felt was important i added them. Another important aspect i took as suggested by my wife was to start reading at least one article of Hindi Newspaper and believe me it helped.
I am happy to help in case anyone has any doubts or require any feedback.

Exam: It's obvious that an individual would be nervous, i was too, in fact did not sleep well on the night before the exam. But the key is to remain calm. There were around 36-40 candidate, we were asked to go in a room for the registration and after that is done, we were asked to sit in the room all together. Invigilator briefed us about the rules, 1 repeat per dialogue is penalty free and you can correct n number of times, either the full segment or word/phrase by just saying correction. I took 1 repeat and one correction in Dialogue 2. After the briefing is done, a group of 5 candidates were taken to a different floor and room by 5 different invigilators. So 1 candidate in one room, where you would be asked to agree on a non vocal sign language to instruct after you are done translating one segment. After you show that sign, next segment would be played. In my case don't think i instructed more than 2-3 times when to start next segment, but invigilator was a pro, she understood when i was done speaking and was ready for the note taking for the next segment. There will be a short break of 10-20 seconds before we start with dialogue 2. I realized that the preparation of a month or so will be just over so quickly before you realize ur exam is over. My exam was in Perth. Apologies for long post


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> How do you request for a repetition? Is only one allowed per dialogue?
> 
> Also, how many corrections can you make without losing points per dialogue?


You just say Please Repeat, before the next segment starts.

There is no mention of number of corrections. People i know have taken 5-6 corrections per dialogue and scored ~70.


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

carmelitegwl said:


> akshayaaiyer said:
> 
> 
> > How do you request for a repetition? Is only one allowed per dialogue?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Mickey Jam (Sep 12, 2019)

carmelitegwl said:


> There wont be any requirement to have such choice, as the test is conducted for one candidate at a time in a closed room. Only invigilator would be present with you and he/she would be coordinating with playing the segment and other administrative requisites. Hope that clarifies.
> 
> Let me know if you have further queries, i recently appeared for the naati in Perth.


same here perth 23/01 .. did you get your result ? I am waiting


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes i got the results


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> Friends, I would like to take this opportunity to share the findings and how to go for naati preparation. Please keep in mind all individuals are different, and the preparation methodology may differ person to person. So please make note of that. I would break this into two: preparation and Exam
> 
> Preparation: I started around 1.5 months back, went through the vocab and created an excel. As this would help me having all imp vocab consolidated in one place and will help in case i have to self revise. Initial 10 days i spent my time like 50-50 on vocab and dialogue practices respectively. After that i made this 70-30 dialogue practice and vocab respectively. One point to note as vocab is so vast across i stopped adding to my master excel list, but what all vocab i came across which i felt was important i added them. Another important aspect i took as suggested by my wife was to start reading at least one article of Hindi Newspaper and believe me it helped.
> I am happy to help in case anyone has any doubts or require any feedback.
> ...


Hey,

Thanks for the tips, would you mind sharing how many dialogues do we need to practice and where can we get it from? Thanks again.


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

would you be willing to share your excel sheet?


----------



## lv.onlythebrave (Jan 28, 2019)

I currently see earliest availability in July/Aug. Is it possible to book for the same and then later re-schedule to earlier slots ? Not sure if NAATI opens up earlier slots if someone cancelled or for any other reasons.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

lv.onlythebrave said:


> I currently see earliest availability in July/Aug. Is it possible to book for the same and then later re-schedule to earlier slots ? Not sure if NAATI opens up earlier slots if someone cancelled or for any other reasons.


Yeah, you can reschedule when someone cancels, but you will have to keep checking and if you are lucky you might find one. Also, it is instant i.e when X person cancels and Y person is refreshing his screen checking for dates. As soon as the cancelation is confirmed Y will see a date available on his screen.


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

*Naati Hindi CCL - Translation level from English to Hindi*

Is it sufficient to convey the meaning while translating from English to Hindi while capturing important phrases, nouns and verbs? Or, is the expectation to translate the sentence fully - just like i have seen in a few CCL preperation apps?

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Is it sufficient to convey the meaning while translating from English to Hindi while capturing important phrases, nouns and verbs? Or, is the expectation to translate the sentence fully - just like i have seen in a few CCL preperation apps?
> 
> You dont need to translate word to word ..
> be aware of the facts and figures and convey the meaning in day to day diction ..that should be enough ..
> Good Luck 🙂


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

gurdeep001 said:


> Gauranga1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it sufficient to convey the meaning while translating from English to Hindi while capturing important phrases, nouns and verbs? Or, is the expectation to translate the sentence fully - just like i have seen in a few CCL preperation apps?
> ...


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

carmelitegwl said:


> akshayaaiyer said:
> 
> 
> > How do you request for a repetition? Is only one allowed per dialogue?
> ...


Number of corrections is per dialogue I believe. Also, how to correct a segment during the test (say "Correct" and re correct the whole segment ot just a part of it) ? Is it for the whole segment or just a part of the segment?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gauranga1988 said:


> carmelitegwl said:
> 
> 
> > akshayaaiyer said:
> ...


if you wish to take the correction option ..be sure to practice that ..i just went with the flow and even though i wanted to correct a segment ..automatically raised my hand and the examiner just moved on 🙂
so please practice correction also 
ATB


----------



## schin chan (Dec 13, 2019)

i am confused with this line - "All fees and charges listed in Australian currency ($AUD) and are valid from 1 July 2019 until 30 June 2020."
on naati website- https://www.naati.com.au/resources/forms-fees/fees-charges/
could anyone please tell what this means?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

schin chan said:


> i am confused with this line - "All fees and charges listed in Australian currency ($AUD) and are valid from 1 July 2019 until 30 June 2020."
> on naati website- https://www.naati.com.au/resources/forms-fees/fees-charges/
> could anyone please tell what this means?


They revise their fees every financial year
What’s making you anxious in the above statement ?

Cheers


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Found the below list of documents for business stream visa from India:
1) notarised copy of passport all pages
2) employer letter stating that employee expected to return back to work
3) bank statement, last three years form 16, last three months payslip, any property documents
4) 1415 application form
5) NAATI test letter

From previous posts I understand it's not mandatory to book flight tickets and accomodation for subclass 600 business visa application, please correct me here.
Should we upload all of these in immi account and then book appointment at VFS global?
Any guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Found the below list of documents for business stream visa from India:
> 1) notarised copy of passport all pages
> 2) employer letter stating that employee expected to return back to work
> 3) bank statement, last three years form 16, last three months payslip, any property documents
> ...


in the 'INTENT TO RETURN' you can add the identity proof of family members who are staying back.
rest of the documents should suffice. 
no need to prebook flight tickets
cheers 🙂


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

*Naati Spouse also travelling along*

If my spouse is also travelling along with me during NAATI exam visit to Australia, would be appropriate to apply for her also under Business Stream visa? Or visitor stream visa would be more apt? Also, since its visitor stream for her, should the flight tickets also be booked?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> If my spouse is also travelling along with me during NAATI exam visit to Australia, would be appropriate to apply for her also under Business Stream visa? Or visitor stream visa would be more apt? Also, since its visitor stream for her, should the flight tickets also be booked?


She should apply under visitors stream
Book the tickets only when you have the visa in hand
Lots of restrictions due to coronavirus

Cheers


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Gauranga1988 said:
> 
> 
> > If my spouse is also travelling along with me during NAATI exam visit to Australia, would be appropriate to apply for her also under Business Stream visa? Or visitor stream visa would be more apt? Also, since its visitor stream for her, should the flight tickets also be booked?
> ...


Ok, Thanks NB!! 🙂


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

I would like to share my experience of NAATI CCL for Hindi.

I created my profile in January 1st week. After it got approved, I got the date of 19th Feb in Perth. I applied for Visitors Visa (600) and mentioned clearly in the cover letter that this is for the purpose of NAATI CCL exam. I also attached the following documents:

1) Return air ticket
2) Accommodation proof
3) Last 3 months payslip
4) Last 6 months bank account statement with sufficient funds
5) Last 3 years ITR
6) Passport size photo
7) Letter from HR stating my leave is approved for the said duration
8) Cover letter and itinerary
9) NAATI CCL official examination confirmation
10) Scan of passport's first and last page

Edit: In addition to above I also purchased travel insurance. This is really really important in case of emergencies. Hence I would highly recommend that you go for it

*Coming to preparations*. I am a native Hindi speaker but my spoken language is quite corrupted. So I was unknowingly using a lot of English words while speaking Hindi. This was the biggest obstacle for me. I had about 40 odd days to prepare. I started preparing using the following resources:

1) NATI CCL App - It has about 7 full mock tests and vocabulary for different subject areas
2) Sourced word list for Education, employment, legal, healthcare and General words from a Telegram group I am a part of. In all it had close to 2000 words. I mugged them up by revising them over and over again. I also wrote down the meanings (from English to Hindi as that was my weak part) of all the words at least twice
3) Got mock tests from the same telegram group and practised them. I repeated the dialogues almost 3 times.
4) This is not exactly a part of the preparation but was helpful to me as I have a very short attention span and I easily forget. I meditated regularly to improve concentration. It worked for me
5) Practised taking notes. There are a lot of videos who can guide you how to take notes. It helped me a lot. Plus I used my own shortcuts that only I could have understood while taking the notes. 
6) Read Hindi literature available online. Specially pertaining to legal, governmental and healthcare related articles

*On the day of exam*

The NAATI staff is super courteous and will make you feel comfortable. There is space for your electronic items that you have to deposit prior to exam. You get them only after you are done with your test. It is perfectly safe to keep the stuff with them. You can keep your study material in paper with you. as for the actual exam, I took two repeats in each dialogue and 1 correction in each. I took the second repeat in the first dialogue in a sentence which was really short. Hence I think there would have been marks deducted for it. I was more or less fluent, used English words where I could not recollect the translation immediately to maintain fluency. I thought that it did not go well but I got a favorable result. I got 35.5/45 in Dialogue 1 and 37.5/45 in dialogue 2.


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Could you share sample of cover letter?

TIA.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Could you share sample of cover letter?
> 
> TIA.


Cover Letter

I, <name>, Passport Number: <number>, resident of <residential address> would like to apply for a Visitor’s Visa for Australia. I will be undertaking the NAATI CCL Examination on 19th of February 2020 for which I need to travel to Perth. I have booked the test and the document for the same is enclosed with the application. I have also made my travel arrangements along with accommodation. The documents for the same are attached with the application.

I will bear my own expenses while in Australia. I am attaching my bank statement for the same. 

I am employed with <company name> and have attached the approved leave request while I will be there in Australia.

I hope my application will be given a due consideration. Do let me know in case any additional information is required.


----------



## anshulfbd (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi Folks,

Will CCL test enough for getting 5 points for 189 visa.

While submitting the EOI, below condition was given that candidate should have accreditation at paraprofessional level.

Can you please clarify ?











Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

anshulfbd said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Will CCL test enough for getting 5 points for 189 visa.
> 
> ...


You can just select yes as CCL certificate clearly says that it is for immigration purpose only, not for practice. I did the same.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anshulfbd (Sep 4, 2018)

So just giving ccl is enough as given in the screenshot.

Just to double confirm.









Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

yep


----------



## anshulfbd (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks bud.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

anshulfbd said:


> So just giving ccl is enough as given in the screenshot.
> 
> Just to double confirm.
> 
> ...


Now you have to schedule the test session as your application is approved.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello There,

Can someone tell me which certification exam should we go for in NAATI? 
On the website of NAATI CCL, I see lot of certifications like for translator, interpreter and different levels in that. 

can you guide me? 

Thanks.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hello There,
> 
> Can someone tell me which certification exam should we go for in NAATI?
> On the website of NAATI CCL, I see lot of certifications like for translator, interpreter and different levels in that.
> ...


Choose NAATI CCL if you would like to claim 5 points for migration purpose.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

the one in Red above

"Credentialed Community Language (CCL) Testing"


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

HEy,

Thanks for the quick reply. 
I see that there is quite a huge fee for CCL exam. If I am not mistaken its $800 now.
Am I looking at the correct test?

Do you know, how much advance do we have to book this test? 
Thanks.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

smithasya.999 said:


> HEy,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> I see that there is quite a huge fee for CCL exam. If I am not mistaken its $800 now.
> ...


Yes, it is $800 . 

Due to the coronavirus no one really knows. Keep yourself updated with NAATI website.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

nacalen said:


> Yes, it is $800 .
> 
> Due to the coronavirus no one really knows. Keep yourself updated with NAATI website.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> HEy,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> I see that there is quite a huge fee for CCL exam. If I am not mistaken its $800 now.
> ...


100% at the time of booking the test
You are anyways saving several thousand dollars in visa fees, air tickets hotel etc

Cheers


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

NB said:


> 100% at the time of booking the test
> You are anyways saving several thousand dollars in visa fees, air tickets hotel etc
> 
> Cheers


yeah.. just checked the slots for Hindi and to my surprise the next slot available is in Dec 2020. Nothing before that. and in some cities there are no slots available at all. 
I didnt know that we have to book this exam in one year advance time.
this is horrible.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

smithasya.999 said:


> yeah.. just checked the slots for Hindi and to my surprise the next slot available is in Dec 2020. Nothing before that. and in some cities there are no slots available at all.
> I didnt know that we have to book this exam in one year advance time.
> this is horrible.


you will see random dates till the time your profile is approved by NAATI. Once it is approved, you will be able to see recent dates


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ohh many thanks for this info. 
So I should just go ahead with booking and pay the fees. Then they will approve and after that I can select the date?

Is it how it works?

Or do they themselves allocate a date for us?

Also how much time should I consider for preparing NAATI (LOTE-Hindi) exam considering I am not Native Hindi speaker (I understand and can speak conversational hindi).

Please shed some light.

Thanks.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

smithasya.999 said:


> Ohh many thanks for this info.
> So I should just go ahead with booking and pay the fees. Then they will approve and after that I can select the date?
> 
> Is it how it works?
> ...


Please do asap, as they are moving to Online examination now. I cleared it in first attempt by 15 days of practice. ( I am a native Hindi speaker). Once your profile is accepted, it will show an option to select from the available dates.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

shashkaps said:


> Please do asap, as they are moving to Online examination now. I cleared it in first attempt by 15 days of practice. ( I am a native Hindi speaker). Once your profile is accepted, it will show an option to select from the available dates.


Hey is there any issue with the online mode of exam? 
Also could you please answer my other questions, if possible?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Ohh many thanks for this info.
> So I should just go ahead with booking and pay the fees. Then they will approve and after that I can select the date?
> 
> Is it how it works?
> ...


Don’t be in a rush
Wait for response from some members who actually take the online test
How strict are the conditions and whether the process is actually feasible
NAATI May just be experimenting at this stage and you may very well turnout to be the scapegoat 

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Don’t be in a rush
> Wait for response from some members who actually take the online test
> How strict are the conditions and whether the process is actually feasible
> NAATI May just be experimenting at this stage and you may very well turnout to be the scapegoat
> ...


I believe she is asking for the Date to book the exam. By the time she gets the date, she will already have experience of different candidates.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

NB said:


> Don’t be in a rush
> Wait for response from some members who actually take the online test
> How strict are the conditions and whether the process is actually feasible
> NAATI May just be experimenting at this stage and you may very well turnout to be the scapegoat
> ...


Thank you NB for the piece of advice. 
Considering the fact that exams will be online until June 2020, I would try to register for the exam in another 2-3 months.
Please suggest if this is Okay.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Thank you NB for the piece of advice.
> Considering the fact that exams will be online until June 2020, I would try to register for the exam in another 2-3 months.
> Please suggest if this is Okay.


Let’s see if they actually do the tests and accept it
It’s extremely difficult to ensure the integrity of the tests online 
I am very skeptical that NAATI will continue the process

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

I read on a Facebook group for urgent booking, that people who have May/June date for the exam, their exam will be conducted in July & August as per NAATI email communication.

Going by that, NAATI might go online but 5 points might be delayed unless you appear in these months at the earliest.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

April test candidates will conduct their online exam as early as 6th of April 
I'v received an email to organize online test and they've given me to choose a date between 6th - 30th April. so i guess there won't be any change as to the number of people getting points. just same as usual days before the pandemic


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> April test candidates will conduct their online exam as early as 6th of April
> I'v received an email to organize online test and they've given me to choose a date between 6th - 30th April. so i guess there won't be any change as to the number of people getting points. just same as usual days before the pandemic


are there any guidelines as to how these tests are going to be conducted?


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

sidney_jec said:


> are there any guidelines as to how these tests are going to be conducted?


They haven't replied to my email yet. i think they will send me a detailed instruction once online test time and date are confirmed for me. I submitted 22nd 23rd, 24th of April as my preferred date. they allow you to choose three dates but not the test session as there are limited spaces available. 

however, i received a brief instruction, and I believe it will be conducted using microsoft teams. I will need to show the place I'm sitting the test prior to the start to ensure there is no one around and surroundings are not distracting. after that i will show my passport and face to the camera to verify my identity. apart from it is being online with a camera, test format remains the same.


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> They haven't replied to my email yet. i think they will send me a detailed instruction once online test time and date are confirmed for me. I submitted 22nd 23rd, 24th of April as my preferred date. they allow you to choose three dates but not the test session as there are limited spaces available.
> 
> however, i received a brief instruction, and I believe it will be conducted using microsoft teams. I will need to show the place I'm sitting the test prior to the start to ensure there is no one around and surroundings are not distracting. after that i will show my passport and face to the camera to verify my identity. apart from it is being online with a camera, test format remains the same.


Hi Thanks for your Inputs...

Can you please tell us what was your original date and when was this booked. It will help us to predict what slots can be offered to us.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

ghavatepratik said:


> Hi Thanks for your Inputs...
> 
> Can you please tell us what was your original date and when was this booked. It will help us to predict what slots can be offered to us.



original test date 28th April.
booked last monday


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

ghavatepratik said:


> Hi Thanks for your Inputs...
> 
> Can you please tell us what was your original date and when was this booked. It will help us to predict what slots can be offered to us.


Thanks for the revert, Can I also know the location booked along with the date when u received their mail...


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

ghavatepratik said:


> Thanks for the revert, Can I also know the location booked along with the date when u received their mail...



location : brisbane 
language : korean
original test date : 28th April
original test booked on : 30th March
email asking online test dates received : 2nd April
email replied : 2nd April
confirmation : still waiting for their online test confirmation email


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> location : brisbane
> language : korean
> original test date : 28th April
> original test booked on : 30th March
> ...


just received the online confirmation for 23rd of April, which is my preferred test date.
They canceled my face-to-face test and switched to the online test, I didn't have to do anything. but i've not yet received the link that i need to enter online room. will keep you updated for those who are curious about online test.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

the online version of NAATI , is it applicable for oversees candidates too? or for candidates who are at Australia?


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> just received the online confirmation for 23rd of April, which is my preferred test date.
> They canceled my face-to-face test and switched to the online test, I didn't have to do anything. but i've not yet received the link that i need to enter online room. will keep you updated for those who are curious about online test.


Thank you so much for your update.


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

ajchak84 said:


> the online version of NAATI , is it applicable for oversees candidates too? or for candidates who are at Australia?


Yes it is applicable for everyone....even overseas.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

ghavatepratik said:


> ajchak84 said:
> 
> 
> > the online version of NAATI , is it applicable for oversees candidates too? or for candidates who are at Australia?
> ...


Hi,

Can someone please advise how Naati can be taken overseas as face to face exams are cancelled? I believe it’s thru Teams.

Do they ask for proof of Australian address during exam registration? 

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please advise how Naati can be taken overseas as face to face exams are cancelled? I believe it’s thru Teams.
> 
> ...


Here you go

https://www.naati.com.au/media/2539/ccl_candidate-instructions_online.pdf

Wait for sometime before you make the payments
Let the process be certified as viable

Cheers


----------



## Kshitij_Tinku (Nov 27, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> just received the online confirmation for 23rd of April, which is my preferred test date.
> They canceled my face-to-face test and switched to the online test, I didn't have to do anything. but i've not yet received the link that i need to enter online room. will keep you updated for those who are curious about online test.


How was your exam? Hoping it went well

Could you please share your online NAATI experience


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

K****ij_Tinku said:


> How was your exam? Hoping it went well
> 
> Could you please share your online NAATI experience



thank you for your kind wish  

everything was straight forward.

the setting is exactly the same as face-to-face test.

Prior to the test the invigilator inspected the place i was taking the test, to ensure there is no chance of cheating, showing the environment around using camera. then ID check, Policy address etc. 

the difficulty is definitely enhanced than face-to-face test, not becuz of the content itself but because of the audio quality. the audio quality is understandable yet, it wasn't as clear as practice material due to it being carried over teams. I hope the assessor take this into consideration when marking. 

on top of that, you have to ensure that there is a strong and stable internet connection, otherwise the audio will be even further compromised. in the worst case, it can be cut off in the middle due to poor connection. in such case, you can ask for a repeat without any penalty. however, the assessor will also be able to hear the audio quality that you hear on your side. so if someone lies saying they couldn't hear due to poor reception and ask for a free repeat, they can be in trouble. 

Both video + audio will be recorded and they will be assessing not only the test, but also suspicious behavior of the students for possible cheating. you can still take notes. 

Overall, i don't think there will be any problem for possible cheating. they check throughly.

my suggestion: have a super good internet connection + have a super tidy place to spend less time checking the environment + enhance your listening skills otherwise you may find it difficult to understand.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> thank you for your kind wish
> 
> everything was straight forward.
> 
> ...


For Hindi test, the invigilator are indians ?
Asking from accent angle 

Cheers


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

NB said:


> For Hindi test, the invigilator are indians ?
> Asking from accent angle
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB

no my invigilator wasn't indian XD My LOTE was Korean.

she was a white australian lady who was quite kind actually.

People will know who their invigilators are when they receive the invitation

my invitation email was sent not directly from naati office, but under her name. 

stay safe NB


----------



## Kshitij_Tinku (Nov 27, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> thank you for your kind wish
> 
> everything was straight forward.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing your experience


----------



## shankylux (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello All,

Offshore applicant here.

Booked my NAATI CCL (LOTE-Hindi) exam on 1 October 2020. Paid 800 AUD upfront.

Read on the guidelines and the test will happen over Microsoft Teams. I’ve only got this information up until now.

I guess, like juni_001, I’ll get more details (login link etc.) a few says before the actual exam.

I’m a native Hindi speaker.

juni_001 I have a question, and would be grateful for your answer: What is the context of the questions? I mean what is the environmental setting where the questions are based on? Like an office, legal dialogue, immigration based dialogue or just general conversation?

Wish you the best for the scores, and do share them with us!

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi Folks, has anyone booked/given NAATI Bangla. if yes, please share your experience.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

shankylux said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Offshore applicant here.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your wishes 

I have agreed on the confidentiality policy before the exam with the invigilator so I hope you understand that my answer, therefore, is limited. 

the first dialogue I had was regarding a legal process of Australia. 
the second dialogue was about consumers affair. 

First one was more difficult and technical than the second one, the second dialogue was just a general conversation that can happen in everyday life which didn't require understanding of Australian context. 

on NAATI website, it says the context can be: legal, crime, consumers affair, immigration, housing, social security/welfare, medical etc

Sorry if it didn't help much.
best of luck with your exam


----------



## shankylux (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi juni_001, just after I asked the question to you, I saw the same on NAATI website. I fully understand the confidentiality agreement and I would have done the same, once again all the best.

We are all in the same boat!

How many points for you overall? I’m waiting for my skill assessment (ACS in my case) and will apply EOI by mid May with 90 points

If I clear NAATI, I will get 5 extra

Many thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

shankylux said:


> Hi juni_001, just after I asked the question to you, I saw the same on NAATI website. I fully understand the confidentiality agreement and I would have done the same, once again all the best.
> 
> We are all in the same boat!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your understanding.

yess we are on the same boat ! 

I will be 90 including +5 for NAATI. currently at 85 DOE 11/12/19, non-prorate occupation.

Depending on the number of invites, and occupation, with 90 points you may even get the invitation before you sit the test in october lol but It is a smart idea to increase the point wherever possible as nothing is predictable on this journey.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Today, I received my test score for the test that i took on the 23rd April.

I passed with 76/90, and I'm very surprised that the result came back this early, just over a week

I believe with the test being online, marking may have been expedited too. 

sharing my timeline so that future test takers may have a clear idea on what to expect and when.

test: Korean

application approval: within 2~3 business days
booked test for 28th April(face-to-face): Late March
Email from NAATI regarding online schedule received: 2nd April
Online test confirmed: 7th April
Online test taken: 23rd April
Test result back: 5th May

best wishes for everyone.


----------



## shankylux (Mar 11, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> Today, I received my test score for the test that i took on the 23rd April.
> 
> I passed with 76/90, and I'm very surprised that the result came back this early, just over a week
> 
> ...



Hi juni_001,

Great news! All the best for the next steps.
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

juni_001 said:


> Today, I received my test score for the test that i took on the 23rd April.
> 
> I passed with 76/90, and I'm very surprised that the result came back this early, just over a week
> 
> ...


Amazing! Congrats & thanks for sharing. 

When I checked for test dates couple of weeks ago, the earliest was Sep! Looks like slots are getting filled up faster than the virus! 

And when I checked couple of days ago, they changed the application process. Now the slots are visible only after application is approved. 

All the best!


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

hisumesh said:


> Hello fellow members
> 
> I had appeared for NAATI CCL Hindi test on August 21, 2019, in Sydney. By the grace of God, I was successful in the test with a score of 69 (34.5 in each dialogue).
> 
> ...


Hi mate!

Thanks alot for sharing your experience and helping alot of folks! 

How important is vocabulary when translating from English to Hindi? I'm going through some lists and there are words I didn't even learn in school lol 

I know people have said you don't have translate it 100% verbatim. But based on your experience how many complex words did you encounter? Also how much of vocab prep did you do before the test?

Cheers!


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> Today, I received my test score for the test that i took on the 23rd April.
> 
> I passed with 76/90, and I'm very surprised that the result came back this early, just over a week
> 
> ...




Hi juni,

Is it confirmed that offshore applicants can also sit for online exam. I hope, if Australia opens up in upcoming days, they will not cancel online exam and will not ask to come to AUS for giving exam.

I am also an offshore applicant and about to apply for this exam. getting the exam date of 1st Oct 20 by latest. 

Kindly suggest.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi juni,
> 
> Is it confirmed that offshore applicants can also sit for online exam. I hope, if Australia opens up in upcoming days, they will not cancel online exam and will not ask to come to AUS for giving exam.
> 
> ...


yes offshore can sit the test for now. however, i asked if they will go back to face-to-face test once the restrictions are eased, and they answered that it has not yet been discussed. so i believe they haven't decided whether they will cancel the online setting or not in the future with the end of covid restrictions.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> yes offshore can sit the test for now. however, i asked if they will go back to face-to-face test once the restrictions are eased, and they answered that it has not yet been discussed. so i believe they haven't decided whether they will cancel the online setting or not in the future with the end of covid restrictions.


Thanks for the info juni!!

As u have gone through the exam, can you please shed some light on usage of Microsoft teams during the exam.

I am currently using my official mail ID on teams. As I can't use this mail ID for any personal purpose. So, do I need to sign up using my personal mail ID for the exam or there is no need to sign up and can join directly using the link received on mail through NAATI.


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> juni_001 said:
> 
> 
> > yes offshore can sit the test for now. however, i asked if they will go back to face-to-face test once the restrictions are eased, and they answered that it has not yet been discussed. so i believe they haven't decided whether they will cancel the online setting or not in the future with the end of covid restrictions.
> ...


Naati gives an option to join the test as a guest.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Ankush0987 said:


> Naati gives an option to join the test as a guest.


Thank for the info Ankush!!


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Can anyone, please help for practice material for the exam.


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Can anyone, please help for practice material for the exam.


You can download NAATI CCL app, which has few practise tests.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks





Ankush0987 said:


> You can download NAATI CCL app, which has few practise tests.


You mean to say CCL tutorials.online app?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

I had prepared from a personal tutor in India who provided me everything as Australian institutes were so expensive! This person charged less than half fee! Honestly, I didn't find ccl tutorial app very useful and vast. 

I scored 76/90

You can also check on Gumtree for material


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> I had prepared from a personal tutor in India who provided me everything as Australian institutes were so expensive! This person charged less than half fee! Honestly, I didn't find ccl tutorial app very useful and vast.
> 
> I scored 76/90
> 
> You can also check on Gumtree for material


That's superb score I must say!!

Can you please share your experience, such as relaxation of how many words in a dialogue/segment is possible and if you can speak any word in english as it is, if u r not able to translate it to Hindi. and how many times can we ask invigilator to repeat any segment..

It will be helpful for many, if u can share ur experience here.

Thanks


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks for the info juni!!
> 
> As u have gone through the exam, can you please shed some light on usage of Microsoft teams during the exam.
> 
> I am currently using my official mail ID on teams. As I can't use this mail ID for any personal purpose. So, do I need to sign up using my personal mail ID for the exam or there is no need to sign up and can join directly using the link received on mail through NAATI.



no ID is required.

just sharing all my personal experience, I used my MacBook for the test using inbuilt mic and speaker (without headset as i didn't have one). close to the test date, the invigilator will send you an email containing link to the online room where you can join as a guest. for me, there has been few days of delay from the date i confirmed the test to receiving the link. I emailed naati regarding this while i was waiting for the link, they said the link is usually sent out approximately 1~2 weeks before the test date as that's when the invigilator check on the upcoming test candidate. even if you don't need ID, you may need one to check the audio and mic are properly working in your computer. for me i couldn't test the audio/mic without making an account with teams. but in the actual test, i joined as a guest. hope this provided a bit of clarification  and all the best for your future test!

more of the test itself, I tried the strategy to translate all the details into each language. I asked only 1 repeat in the 2nd dialogue. and there was a distortion of one phrase in dialogue 2 that i committed. as far as I know, there was no hesitation or self-correction. and with the long sentence, i broke them into 2 sentences when translating using connecting words: and, therefore, plus etc.
in terms of using english word, if the english word is something that is commonly used and understood in your language, it is acceptable.
for example, 'ticket' is commonly used as 'ticket' even in korean so it will be accepted. I scored 76/90 and the passing mark as you know is 63 total, 29/29 each. when i reviewed my test looking at the note that i took, I believed I translated pretty much all well accurately. but still there was -13 deduction and the highest score among korean naati community so far is 78/90. so i believe no matter how good you are with catching details, there are some general deductions that apply universally to pretty much all candidates, criteria of which nobody really knows. -13 deduction could have not happened solely in 'accuracy' criteria for my case. so considering this, one could focus less on catching all the minor details, and instead minimizing hesitation and keep ones fluency to give the examiner a good impression that you have a solid command in english/lote may be even more important. and possibly that is already enough to pass the test, given that the general idea of the conversations are conveyed.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> no ID is required.
> 
> 
> 
> just sharing all my personal experience, I used my MacBook for the test using inbuilt mic and speaker (without headset as i didn't have one). close to the test date, the invigilator will send you an email containing link to the online room where you can join as a guest. for me, there has been few days of delay from the date i confirmed the test to receiving the link. I emailed naati regarding this while i was waiting for the link, they said the link is usually sent out approximately 1~2 weeks before the test date as that's when the invigilator check on the upcoming test candidate. even if you don't need ID, you may need one to check the audio and mic are properly working in your computer. for me i couldn't test the audio/mic without making an account with teams. but in the actual test, i joined as a guest. hope this provided a bit of clarification  and all the best for your future test!


Thanks for the info juni.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Can anyone , please share material for NAATI CCL test or can share any online source where practice can be done for dialogues except CCL tutorials website.

LOTE - Hindi


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Can anyone , please share material for NAATI CCL test or can share any online source where practice can be done for dialogues except CCL tutorials website.
> 
> LOTE - Hindi


There's a cclprep website as well which you can try possibly for preparation


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> There's a cclprep website as well which you can try possibly for preparation


Ok. Thanks dear.

Is there any free content to use or all paid there?


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> AussieStudent2014 said:
> 
> 
> > There's a cclprep website as well which you can try possibly for preparation
> ...


You can download practice tests from NAATI website which gives the idea about actual test. And then you can practice 10 free dialogue avialable on CCL app. Practising these should be sufficient to pass the exam.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Ankush0987 said:


> You can download practice tests from NAATI website which gives the idea about actual test. And then you can practice 10 free dialogue avialable on CCL app. Practising these should be sufficient to pass the exam.


Are you talking about CCLtutorials app? If yes, then it has only 7 tests.


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Ankush0987 said:
> 
> 
> > You can download practice tests from NAATI website which gives the idea about actual test. And then you can practice 10 free dialogue avialable on CCL app. Practising these should be sufficient to pass the exam.
> ...


Yes, I was talking about CCL tutorials app. And I think each test has 2 dialogue.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Ankush0987 said:


> Yes, I was talking about CCL tutorials app. And I think each test has 2 dialogue.


Thanks Ankush! Yes, 7 tests can be attempted from there.. but i think i need to do more practice than 7 tests, If u have any other source from where practice can be done , pls do share!!


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks Ankush! Yes, 7 tests can be attempted from there.. but i think i need to do more practice than 7 tests, If u have any other source from where practice can be done , pls do share!!


一步一个脚印 - Blog of Carl Gene Fordham

+

youtube channel for naati ccl practice test (eg. naati in my mind)

+

official practice material from naati

were more than enough for the preparation for me. it doesn't have to be the exact naati setting, what most you will need is a general practice of 'interpretation' to enhance your short term memory retention and vocabulary.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi,

Did anyone give your their NAATI CCL exam recently? How long does it take for the results to come in?

Cheers!


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

hey any help on NAATI CCL Bangla ? free tests etc


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone give your their NAATI CCL exam recently? How long does it take for the results to come in?
> 
> Cheers!


I gave the test on May 21 (Online/Punjabi) and am still waiting for the results. I previously gave the test on Jan 22 (In Person) and received results in exactly 4 weeks.

My test invigilator mentioned something about receiving results in about 4 weeks at the end of the exam so hopeful to get them this month.


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks Ankush! Yes, 7 tests can be attempted from there.. but i think i need to do more practice than 7 tests, If u have any other source from where practice can be done , pls do share!!


I gave the test for the first time in January (In Person/ Punjabi) with minimal practice - basically just the sample tests on the Naati website and I received a score of 56.5/90 (marginal fail). I am not really a native Punjabi speaker (born and raised in Canada) however I thought my conversational (home spoken) Punjabi would be enough to pass the exam - it was not.

I gave the test for a second time on May 21 (Online) and spent 6 weeks practicing full-time/intensively (approximately 4-6 hours per day). Still waiting on results but am much more confident that I passed this time. For me the best resource was the SBS podcasts and radio programs. I listened to the 1 hr podcast every single day and stopped it repeadetly to learn every single word or phrase that I did not know. This took me approximately 4 hours a day. In addition, I only watched Punjabi news and spend about an hour or two reading and speaking easy/light Punjabi. 

It was very difficult at the beginning and I went to sleep with a headache most nights but then as the weeks went on it became kind of like a game and actually was a lot of fun. My family was amazed at the improvement in my listening and speaking skills as well as overall vocabulary development. 

Anyway, long story short, the SBS website is an amazing resource (links below). BBC also has some good resources. My experience may be slightly different than some others on the forum as I am a native English speaker with Punjabi as my second language but I think the same could easily be done in reverse by listening to SBS English podcasts and interpreting into Punjabi/Hindi.

Best of luck to all! And don't lose hope if you don't pass on the first attempt - that just means you need to step up your game.

Hindi:
https://www.sbs.com.au/language/hindi

Punjabi:
https://www.sbs.com.au/language/punjabi
https://www.bbc.co.uk/learningenglish/punjabi/course/essential-english-punjabi/unit-1/session-1


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

The Naati CCl App, youtube channel: Naati on my mind, practice material provided by naati website. Enough for naati Hindi exam. I practiced from there and cleared my exam. thanks.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Gunnidhi said:


> The Naati CCl App, youtube channel: Naati on my mind, practice material provided by naati website. Enough for naati Hindi exam. I practiced from there and cleared my exam. thanks.


Thanks! How many new words (vocab) did you learn for the test?


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

A few I did, mostly from the CCL app.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

I see that mostly November, December dates are available!

There's a telegram group called naatiurgentbooking

Has anyone used their services?


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi All,

Can anyone help with the below infomation. I have already submited the EOI for 189/190 and now in the process of increasing the total points through english language and partner skill assessmet.

Can you please inform if i can get additional points from taking NAATI CCL exam. Can i take the exam sitting in India. What is the maximum points i can get

Thanks in advance

BR
Ashu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashumA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help with the below infomation. I have already submited the EOI for 189/190 and now in the process of increasing the total points through english language and partner skill assessmet.
> 
> ...


Due to covid, NAATI exams can be taken online in india
If covid restrictions are removed, then you may have to travel to Australia to give the exam
You can get additional 5 points max

Cheers


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks NB for information. i will go through the NAATI website to check the details for exam.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

*Suggestion*



ashumA said:


> Thanks NB for information. i will go through the NAATI website to check the details for exam.


Do checkout the Youtube channel Naati On My Mind, you will get answer to most of your questions.


----------



## ashumA (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks Anurag


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> The Naati CCl App, youtube channel: Naati on my mind, practice material provided by naati website. Enough for naati Hindi exam. I practiced from there and cleared my exam. thanks.


Could you please tell me if you are a native hindi speaker?


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

any idea how much time does it take to evaluate the exam? I know the standard timelines are 4-6 weeks. Does it take that much of time?


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

this thread has been a gold mine of information. Esp the posts from Juni. Received NAATI results today and yaaay I have passed. 65.5/90 was my score (English to Bangla). I had given the tests remotely via teams and results were provided in span of 4 days. Pretty good and smooth experience.


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Congrats mate


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

ajchak84 said:


> this thread has been a gold mine of information. Esp the posts from Juni. Received NAATI results today and yaaay I have passed. 65.5/90 was my score (English to Bangla). I had given the tests remotely via teams and results were provided in span of 4 days. Pretty good and smooth experience.


glad i could be of help. congrats


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

"I confirmed that online CCL test is accepted by the Department of Home Affairs and successful candidates can claim 05 points in their PR. 

I would also like to mention that Face to Face CCL testing will not be resumed even after the COVID situation settles. All CCL tests will remain be online in future."

-eamil correspondence with a supervisor from NAATI

it appears CCL will continue to be online and there will be no face to face testing anymore. and it is also confirmed that, unlike other online English tests; TOEFL IBT, IELTS INDICATOR, [email protected], CCL online test is confirmed to be acceptable form by DHA. 

a wee clarification for future candidates

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> "I confirmed that online CCL test is accepted by the Department of Home Affairs and successful candidates can claim 05 points in their PR.
> 
> I would also like to mention that Face to Face CCL testing will not be resumed even after the COVID situation settles. All CCL tests will remain be online in future."
> 
> ...


They want to milk the applicants as much as they can
With face to face tests only being conducted in Australia, some applicants were hesitant to invest so much in travel and hotel
Now with online only, they will get 10 times more candidates 
Anyways this test is actually worthless for the applicants as you are not allowed to do any translations Officially 

Cheers


----------

